# Tee Shirt dresses.



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

I saw were this was done. I'm having back issues. I have some longsleeve tee shirts. Has anyone made tee shirt dresses. Tips. Thinking this would be a quick do for around the house and warmer. Using some flannel....What do you think? Will cut them off like empire length. Not leaving them long at waist or below. But boy is it getting cooler...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Do you have a serger? I think you do...

I would just do a small gather of the skirt material, then see where you want the 'waist' line to be. I'd sew the skirt onto the t'shirt fabric with a tiny zig-zag or serger. then just do it. I think whatever fabric you wanted would work.

Angie


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I have made 3 of them for myself and I love them.
I used shirts from a couple years ago, when the short shirts were all the rage, it keeps them pulled down.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I make them for my daughter, so I guess an adult size would be no different. With hers, I leave the extra length of shirt underneath because she doesn't like the rough edges touching her skin.

I don't like doing gathers, so I put in larger pleats by pinning the side seams, pinning the middles, then pinning each of the middle sections and slowly just making the fabric fit flat with pleats. 

If there's going to be any pull at all when putting on the dress, then a stretch stitch of some sort should probably be used.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> Do you have a serger? I think you do...
> 
> .
> 
> Angie


Serger not working. I found some flannel type material in my stash today. Will try on Wed. I need something warmer. Then on to nightgowns. I looked at Vermont Store today. $50 i think I have some fabric that might work. Jus hard to sit. Will have the have DH raise the machine again. Just wasn't sure how much stretch I would get. After I cut off or before should I sew a line around, about were the cut will be?
I would just do a small gather of the skirt material, then see where you want the 'waist' line to be. I'd sew the skirt onto the t'shirt fabric with a tiny zig-zag or serger. then just do it. I think whatever fabric you wanted would work.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I would sew the skirt on before cutting off the t-shirt. Then you could try it on to make sure it fits comfortably. Good luck!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't have girls at ahome - what's a Tshirt dress?


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Callieslamb said:


> I don't have girls at ahome - what's a Tshirt dress?


It is simply a t-shirt top and at whatever length you want the 'waist' to be you sew on another piece of fabric for the skirt. Attaching the extra fabric either pleated, gathered or flat. Usually you use just a rectangle piece of fabric.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Cool. Now I see how the nightgown idea works too!


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

I love the t-shirt dresses. Have been wearing them for at least 10 years, older daughter says more like 15 yrs. I love the flannel skirts and have bought mens thermal underwear shirts for the tops, our TSC had the colored ones--blue ones, red, ones and green ones and have dyed the natural colored ones, if you watch, one can get them cheap. I was lucky to get in on a sale in a quilt shop getting my flannel pretty cheap. I got several plaids and some small figures, I like the darker colors. Prewash everything first, I don't know that sewing the skirt on first made a difference for me-I didn't have any problems, my ex MIL always sewed the skirts on the tops first, you might also use a piece of paper under the garment or something called stitch n tear so the seam didn't stretch. MIL also used a twill tape in the seam, but I wouldn't like that. If you need to sew a little elastic in the sew to keep it is shape, you can do that, not tight like an elastic waistband, but just a gentle pull, sewing it in the seam. I take my hip measurement and use it and 1/2 again, gather the skirt and sew it on, I like the gathers on me. I don't hem the skirt, but do a straight stitch and fray out about 1 inch or 1 1/2 inch and I make them below the calf or ankle length. They are very very warm, if you can find tights you are good to go--I wear mine everywhere. they are comfortable and warm in the winter and the summer dresses are nice and cool in the summer--you could use tank tops in the summer if you wanted to. I like my jeans, but these dresses are very nice and you can add vest or some embroidery on the shirt. Have fun.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I've never heard of these either, and I'm having the hardest time visualizing them! I'll have to Google the term and see if I can find a picture!


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

I went to a Hanes outlet yesterday. I found the softest tee shirts. Wash and here I go. Just not fast. Also found some undershirts. I looking to be warm. Now I need to work on the feet. Plain folk type store not far hope to find knee socks. Looked at the reg. store. no luck.

I like the idea of how to measure around for fabric, not wanting it to full. I will try leaving some of the shirt bottom. Want a smooth finish against my back.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

I found wool blend knee socks. I found some heavy knit fabric at Hobby Lobby. I had a dress that fit. Used the measurement. Worked well. I didn't even hem it. Socks and 1 warm dress. I bought all they had. I think I can get 2 more out of the peice. At least 1. Then will go to the stash. Thanks fro all the info. Warmer me in less pain. I tried some loose pants today. No way. Sure hope they fix this soon. My heart goes out to those with cronic pain.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Found these easy instructions on google:

http://mormonmommywars.com/?p=1322


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

sewing nana, I'm sorry to hear about your back trouble. I wouldn't wish that on anyone. Had surgery on mine 29 years ago this month. (took out a shattered disc-no fusion)Have dealt (sp?)with chronic pain every day and night since. Be sure and think before you move.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

At this time no surgery will repair. neruopy (sp) is what he is thinking. Just way painful to have anything touch my skin. At my waist and below. Been sleeping on my tummy since April. Hope they can get it fixed. Now that they have so idea. Countrystyle my heart goes out to you. I just hate taking meds. This doesn't work, Oh this does'nt work. over and over again. I will look at your site tommorow. Going to try to get some sleep. Thank you all for your help... I need to do some work on my machine. Brain is not sharp enough to do so.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

sewing nana, so sorry to hear about your pain. I'll keep you in my prayers for some relief and a cure.

I've been following this topic and last night it hit me that this would be a great way to use a favorite flannel nightgown that was accidently shrunk last year. I kept it because it's a very pretty plaid, just too short in the sleeves and length and the fact that it's too good to throw away or cut into rags. I like my gowns long for the warmth. I will look for a thick long-sleeved t-shirt and remake a favorite nightgown into a new and much improved nightgown.

Thanks so much for the inspiration.

prairiegirl


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Thank you for your prayers. Why not add lenth to the sleeves and the night gown it self. Save some time Who cares what it looks like if it works. I bought some sleeveless dresses. They need some length. Going to use some flannel. Wear long sleeeve shirts under them. I think it will work. Kind of heavy kinda tee shirt material is wha they are made. 

Good luck stitching.


----------

